# New aquarium at 4mm thickness concerns.



## MarcusAurelio24 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, we built an aquarium today; the dimensions are 48cm x 48cm x 48cm, a total cube. The glass that was cut for us was at 4mm thickness. I am wondering if this is safe? Will the tank bow? is there anything we can do to secure it even more?


Thank you.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

4 mm is not thick enough, you need 5 mm according to 
Aquarium Glass Thickness Calculator

http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

For 48 high, I would take 6 at least to be on the safe side. Otherwise a little touch or scratch from a stone may break it.


----------

